

Bruce Schneier on the risks of cloud computing - dfranke
http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/video/2240924/bruce-schneier-cloud-security

======
tokenadult
Flagged because I didn't know it was a video link.

(Is that to be assumed for all links from the submitted domain?)

"If you submit a link to a video or pdf, please warn us by appending [video]
or [pdf] to the title."

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

